# Cheeney Graduated (Step 1)



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Tuesday night Cheeney (and Pearce) completed their Basic Obedience Course. Cheeney also earned his CGC. Considering how wild & crazy a GSP he is, I'm very proud of them as a team.

Pearce also told me that the Instructor advised him to enroll Cheeney in Novice Competitive because "he's ready for it". (As opposed to the other dogs being steered into Advanced Basic.)

I've been working with Cheeney in the field because it gives me a chance to be more "hands on" in that venue, as opposed to being a "back seat trialer" to Pearce & Zio. (Plus you really can't screw up a puppy who's only objective at his age is to be "birdy":tongue:) But after he comes back from Doggie Training Camp up in GA this Summer, Pearce will be taking over the "serious field stuff". So I think it's great that he is doing obedience with both dogs.

Of course there are those in the Field Dog World that think putting your dog into Obedience is a big no-no... something akin to women being on a ship back in the old days of sail. There's all this talk about "if you teach your dog obedience he'll sit down in the field" and similar old wives' tales. Well, all I know is that MY DOGS come back when they're called/whistled for, while the old timers have to put GPS units on their dogs to go out and FIND them.

Yes, you CAN do obedience with Field/Hunting Dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations, glad Cheeney is doing well. And there are all types I have had people tell me a livestock dog should not be made a pet or they won't work either BS I say, I know that's not true.


----------

